# protein scoop 70cl



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

For years now ive used a 70cl scoop myprotein one to be exact and i have 3-4 shakes a day

Ive always been told and as stated on advertsthat one level scoop of powder is 25g aprox without compression.

Other day i bought some digital kitchen scales and through boredom tested this.... Came out between 24-26 each time

But........ The weight of the scoop is 7g :0

So actually each scoop is aprox 18g of ptotein powder

Thats quite a difference if you have 3 scoops in each shake i work.out 21g down each time

Thats 63g a day over 3 shakes

Anyone?


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

If i seriously compact the protein with my thumb i can just about get 32g in weight which minus the weight of the scoop equals 25g aprox.....

A normal scoop and level is between 24-26g and fine oats is very similar

Ive been under eating for years based on this!!!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

but doesnt mp say use a heaped scoop not a level scoop, i may be wrong never used them in ages


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

Just tried a very heaped scoop. almost a balancing act trying to not spill any and that came out at 29-31g which is still under 25g once you deduct the scoop


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't understand your point. Presuming your scales are right, what's your query?


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

Just that its misleading as im sure many others have been thinking they are taking 25g of protein each scoop but its actually 18g

Just means a protein bag Will last longer i guess..... But if your someone on a strict diet could make a difference. just a bit miffed for years i thought that was 25g of protein powder in a scoop..... Not 18g

Also then if you say you protein is 80% pure each scoop has 14.4g of protein its not really that much if you have 2 scoops thinking your getting 50g in your head. real fact is your getting 28.8g of actual protein per two scoops

My gym for example sells protein drinks made up on site (2scoops) plus milk

These are advertised at 60g of protein

Breakdown 2scoops 50g milk 10g = 60g

Real breakdown 2 scoops 28.8g milk 10g = 38.8g


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I had this same issue with MaxiRAW. But in actual fact the scoop was the wrong size, that they provided


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

This is a standard 70cl volume scoop i checked on myprotein and they sell it seperate at 0.69 volume 70cl states it holds 25g

But doesnt say including the scoop.......


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Well if you're on such a strict diet that it'll make a difference then I would have though you'd check anyway. When I used to be anal about it I'd weigh my whey.

Different powders will also have a different density as well.

It also begs the question how accurate are these macro targets that we attempt to hit. They are very loose at best. No one knows their optimum protein consumption on a daily basis.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

just imagine how big you could have been if you had been taking the right amount of protein in each scoop,. You would have beaten phil this year no doubt


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

gtir said:


> This is a standard 70cl volume scoop i checked on myprotein and they sell it seperate at 0.69 volume 70cl states it holds 25g
> 
> But doesnt say including the scoop.......


I've just weighed an MP scoop and zeroed the scales, I then filled a level scoop using impact whey and re-measured the weight.

Guess what, it was 25g just like they advertised!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Well if you're on such a strict diet that it'll make a difference then I would have though you'd check anyway. When I used to be anal about it I'd weigh my whey.
> 
> Different powders will also have a different density as well.
> 
> It also begs the question how accurate are these macro targets that we attempt to hit. They are very loose at best. No one knows their optimum protein consumption on a daily basis.


Not aimed at you as such mate, but just tried it with protein lifestyle isolate, TPW 80 wpc and MP true whey and they all came in at between 24-26g so I have no idea what the OP is on about.

Also tried it with different scoops provided with the powders and results the same each time :confused1:


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

Heaped scoop and level normal scoop including 7.06g for the scoop

Very accurate scales to 0.001g


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

Pics


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

Gman... is your scoop a plastic 7g 70cl volume?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

gtir said:


> Gman... is your scoop a plastic 7g 70cl volume?


MP = 70ml clear scoop

TPW = 70ml Grey scoop

PL = 50ml blue scoop but they do say to use a heaped scoop - i swapped it to a 70ml scoop and it worked out at 25g so not sure why they don't supply a 70ml scoop??


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

In the second pic is what i consider a normal scoop it weighed 27.94g minus 7g scoop = aproc 21g of powder

And i slightly compressed that too!

The powder is myprotein whey strawberry flavour. 2 months left of expiry. Stored in tupperwear not the bag is came in

(maybe not as compacted as i transfered it???


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

Wondering now whether its cause its in tupperwear and posdibly looser powder

Ive got some of that protein lifestyle en route so ill try that direct from the bag when it arrives


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Are you on about the protein content within a 25g scoop of whey?


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

No the actual weight of the powder contained in the scoop. Not including the scoop weight so you need to minus of 7g for the scoop


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Scoops are inaccurate


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

Im just gonnna keep my scales out and weigh out the protein each time

I normally put 75g protein powder in per shake... Well i thought i was anyway


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

gtir said:


> For years now ive used a 70cl scoop myprotein one to be exact and i have 3-4 shakes a day
> 
> Ive always been told and as stated on advertsthat one level scoop of powder is 25g aprox without compression.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking it's not the same powder. The scoop size stays as is. Protein density varies. As does scoop levels etc. Also TAKE THE SCOOP WEIGHT OUT YA PLUM!!


----------

